# Modern Arnis Alive And Well!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 23, 2008)

*Modern Arnis Alive and Well* on The Instinctive Edge!

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/modern-arnis-alive-and-well/


----------



## stickarts (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2008)

Very nice Brian thank you as always


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool, Brian. Thanks for sharing the different flavors of Modern Arnis that exist out there !!

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Brian,

On a different note keep spreading the gospel of Modern Arnis up in your area!


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Brian,

Thanks man, I'm working on spreading the Gospel of Modern Arnis and may have a couple things in the works here....have to iron out some kinks. Thanks for the encouragement !

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------

